# Tivo Edge for Cable, 4k TV and Verizon Fios w cable card



## alp44 (May 21, 2003)

We have a:

Tivo Edge - MoCa connection
65" LG 4k Oled
Verizon FiOS Service
Roku Ultra 4k
Does anyone know if Fios can, or does, transmit a 4k signal via the cable card? I was wondering this since on my Roku I can view Netflix and more in full 4K. Then it occurred to me, that maybe the 4k signal is not compatible with my M cable card... Does anyone know?

Thanks.

A


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

alp44 said:


> Does anyone know if Fios can, or does, transmit a 4k signal via the cable card?


Yes, channels 1497,1498,1499 are dedicated 4K channels. Very infrequent airings. Here is a forum that discusses 4K on FIOS. FiOS Linear 4K Discussion - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums (Page 68)


----------



## alp44 (May 21, 2003)

Thank you. I did wonder what they were doing with all those extra channels. Thanks. This is very appreciated.



pl1 said:


> Yes, channels 1497,1498,1499 are dedicated 4K channels. Very infrequent airings. Here is a forum that discusses 4K on FIOS. FiOS Linear 4K Discussion - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums (Page 68)


----------

